# Turtles



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

I was talking to somebody today who has a fish tank and he said he was going to add a turtle. Is that even a legitimate option for a fish tank? It doesn't sound right to me, but I figured I'd ask. Heck, if there were a turtle that just lived in a tank I'd be all for it... :lol:


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Danny.:wave:

What species of turtle is that? What is the size of the tank?


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm not sure what kind of turtle he said, but he did say it was a 75 gallon tank


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> I'm not sure what kind of turtle he said, but he did say it was a 75 gallon tank


75 gallons looks ok.
I was hoping to hear the common species, red-eared sliders.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

So, a red-eared slider could really be kept in a fish tank? I didn't know that at all. Even if they're underwater for their entire life?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dprUsh83 said:


> So, a red-eared slider could really be kept in a fish tank? I didn't know that at all. Even if they're underwater for their entire life?


I don't know how they'll live(and probably rest except maybe drifting) without a piece of land. To me, the 75 gallons should sound like a terranium rather than an aquarium. This way, the turtles have land to rest on.


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh okay that makes more sense. I was like holy crap, if I could keep a turtle with my oscar I'd be out the door right now! :lol:


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a painted turtle (much like a red eared slider) in a 75 gallon right now. Turtles positively require a place to get out of the water and dry off, or they will get fungus.

I have had no luck with keeping anything but feeder guppies with him. He eats any fish that is too slow. So far he's put paid to 4 fancy guppies, an unknown number of fry, 3 corys, and 2 banjo cats. Some of this when he was less than 2" long.

You might be able to get away with turtles in an Oscar Tank, but more likely your Oscar will get fin nipped to death.


----------



## whitbee (Jan 3, 2007)

*i have a turtle*



dprUsh83 said:


> So, a red-eared slider could really be kept in a fish tank? I didn't know that at all. Even if they're underwater for their entire life?


i have a red eared slider in a 90 gallon tank filled about 2/3. i have rocks and wood in there ofr fishes to hide and so my turtle has somewhere dry to hang out i have about 20 guppies and four swordtails. the guppies constantly breed and get eaten so there are always new fish in there. the swordtails are doing very well and they are fast enough to get away from the turtle. i also have a 10 gallon tank with baby guppies and a constant supply of snails which i toss into the big tank for the turtle to eat. the only thing is that having a turtle in your tank means contant cleaning and more filters then if you just had fish.
but over all my tank is a beautiful little ecosystem on the grow!


----------

